# The Ginunting cutting thru thick bone like butter...



## Ron Kosakowski (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello folks, its been a while since I have been here. I see its not to busy anyway. I see some of you die hards are still here. 

Well, I did a few more cut videos with the Traditional Filipino Weapons Ginunting - 



 I was actually surprised when I saw how thick the bone was. :erg: I had no idea it ws so thick. I hid my expression here but said to myself, WOW! One can only imagine battles done with swords in ancient times. TV does make it look so romantic. This video is pretty but not romantic. :asian:


----------



## Blindside (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Ron,

Did you recently redesign that ginunting?  One of my students recently got one of yours and the false edge is much shorter than the one I bought from you over a year ago.  

What drove those changes in design?


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Sep 23, 2010)

Grand Tuhon Leo Gaje and Tim Wade asked me to change it so it can  be used without harm in geetting cut in the PTK system. In other words, more of the back edge can can be used with the other hand for various in-fighting tactics. I actually like it better myself.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------

